# What are some liver friendly antidepressants?



## MelanthaFurstinna (Oct 30, 2012)

I have three mental health disorders; social phobia, generalized disorder and depression. I'm thinking of getting on antidepressants for it now, because my anxiety has been really serve. However, I just got diagnosis with a liver disease.
Does anybody know of some safe antidepressants safe for the liver? I know the best person to discuss this with is a family doctor. But, I would love to get a idea now for sense of relief, you know. Thanks so much people .


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

You really need to talk with your doctor about this. Only he/she will know exactly what is wrong with your liver and which medications are best for you to take based on your specific condition. good luck buddy.

I suspect that most antidepressants are just fine but I am no expert. My Mom has liver disease and can still take almost all medications.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge the following antidepressants have been associated with liver issues: Cymbalta, Nefazodone, Nardil, Agomelatine (Valdoxan), as well as the following mood stabilizers: Lithium, Valproates (Depakote, Depakene, Epilim). Most of the above only cause issues when liver damage is already present (such as in your case), with the exception of Nefazodone and Valproate which can both cause liver damage in rare cases. 

Take caution with the above, but besides that the others (eg:Lexapro, Zoloft, Prozac, Effexor, Wellbutrin, etc.) should all be okay under your doctors guidance. That is to say that they won't cause any damage, alot of medications are excreted via the liver though so metabolism may be altered or delayed for you but this can be monitored by your doctor if it's an issue.


----------



## GlassRoom (Mar 22, 2013)

Most antidepressants are relatively liver friendly, but for anyone that seems to have health/immune problems, I always recommend trying some natural vitamins/herbs first. I currently take 100 mg Zoloft but I HATE it... I hate all SSRI's... I feel they're pretty harmful for your health in the long run and the lack of libido sucks a LOT more than I thought it might. The liver does a lot for your body and pretty much everything metabolizes through it. 

So, I'd recommend trying a hefty cocktail of vitamins first, but it certainly wouldn't hurt to talk to a dr. Personally, I would take a stress B-Complex, St. Johns Wort, fish oil, and above all, SAMe. SAMe benefits both depression and liver disease. I would give those a try and see how you do before taking any prescription medications.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

GlassRoom said:


> Most antidepressants are relatively liver friendly, but for anyone that seems to have health/immune problems, I always recommend trying some natural vitamins/herbs first. I currently take 100 mg Zoloft but I HATE it... I hate all SSRI's... I feel they're pretty harmful for your health in the long run and the lack of libido sucks a LOT more than I thought it might. The liver does a lot for your body and pretty much everything metabolizes through it.
> 
> So, I'd recommend trying a hefty cocktail of vitamins first, but it certainly wouldn't hurt to talk to a dr. Personally, I would take a stress B-Complex, St. Johns Wort, fish oil, and above all, SAMe. SAMe benefits both depression and liver disease. I would give those a try and see how you do before taking any prescription medications.


be very careful with this advice as not only do most vitamins and herbs do nothing helpful, but some of them can do much more damage to the liver than actual real antidepressant medications.

In fact you advice can really be harmful to someone with liver disease, "I'd recommend trying a hefty cocktail of vitamins first, but it certainly wouldn't hurt to talk to a dr. Personally, I would take a stress B-Complex, St. Johns Wort, fish oil, and above all, SAMe. SAMe benefits both depression and liver disease."

very dangerous advice. Talk to your doctor before you follow this advice which will damage your liver further and not help your depression at all.

My Mom has liver disease and most of those suggestions are very dangerous to someone with a compromised liver.

Also SAMe is utterly useless and does not benefit anything, it is only the latest supplement scam.


----------



## MelanthaFurstinna (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes very true, just because herbs are natural, it doesn't always mean it will be good for your liver and such, I would talk to a homeopathic doctor, but I cant afford to see one in my city.


----------



## GlassRoom (Mar 22, 2013)

istayhome said:


> be very careful with this advice as not only do most vitamins and herbs do nothing helpful, but some of them can do much more damage to the liver than actual real antidepressant medications.
> 
> In fact you advice can really be harmful to someone with liver disease, "I'd recommend trying a hefty cocktail of vitamins first, but it certainly wouldn't hurt to talk to a dr. Personally, I would take a stress B-Complex, St. Johns Wort, fish oil, and above all, SAMe. SAMe benefits both depression and liver disease."
> 
> ...


Liver disease compromises your ability to absorb some B vitamins so it's safe to say that a regular B-Complex supplement is VERY beneficial to anyone whose liver doesn't function as well as it should. The only vitamins that should be avoided are Iron and vitamins A, C, and E. Fish oil is also beneficial for the liver and helps to reduce inflammation. St. John's Wort can be harmful to the liver (as can any drug) in HIGH doses.

Also, as far as SAMe goes, that's an incredibly bias and untrue statement. There are MANY people out there that have clearly benefitted from it. Nothing I suggested is "dangerous".


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

GlassRoom said:


> Also, as far as SAMe goes, that's an incredibly bias and untrue statement. There are MANY people out there that have clearly benefitted from it. Nothing I suggested is "dangerous".


There is not yet proper evidence to show that SAMe does anything worthwhile at all. I recommend that you educated yourself in the area of anatomy and physiology before you start trying to play doctor. Otherwise any advice you dole out is extremely dangerous.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

ssris are easier on the liver than snris


----------



## aaronman (Mar 28, 2013)

I really feel to take medicine for depression is not very good, although it has a role, but it can make you rely on it. And drug side effects to the body is too big. I have seen a news, a man because ate a lot of drugs and had to do Liver treatment in Singapore. After surgery, after his doctor told him he couldn't eat those medicine, otherwise he would die. Under the survival instincts of human motivation, his life began to stay away from drugs.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Virtually all SSRIs are liver-friendly and you can take them indefinetly. However, since you have a liver problem, this is something you'll have to discuss with your doctor.


----------

